# Stripped caliper guide pin



## koapassat (Dec 6, 2003)

So I blew it the last time I did the brakes on my sons MKIV Jetta TDI. Putting the drivers side front caliper back on, I cross threaded one of the guide pins







. I got it in and with a l;ittle lock tite, got it to hold and appeared to work fine. That was 10,000 miles ago, now the inner brake pad is not fully releasing and is worn half way. Is there any way to correct this (assuming it's the guide pins fault) besides replaing the bearing/caliper mounting plate?
Thanks in rainy Virginia


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Stripped caliper guide pin (koapassat)*

If the MKIV set up is the same as other recent VW's, there's a "caliper carrier" bracket that the guide pins thread into...so you don't need to replace anything more than that...I'd check out a junkyard..get carrier and guide pins. Dealer's gonna charge about $100-150 for the carrier and something more for new pins. The reason inner pad is wearing unevenly is probably that your cross threaded pin isn't perfectly straight in the hole and is binding the "floating caliper"....if calipers can't float smoothly, they don't release completely and you get excessive pad wear...and heat that will cook the grease outa the wheel bearings...then you're into fixing that...take care to thread pins and make sure you clean and relube 'em every pad change (may forget to do this on rears, which you don't have to pull out of carriers to change pads like you do the fronts)...lube with "synthetic caliper grease". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

